# 2nd gen performance parts.



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

To my knowledge, major performance parts (pre-made kits) are basically non-existent for the Gen 2 Cruze. You'd basically have to make your own turbo/E85 kits. I'd ask the tuning vendors first to make sure they can tune for them.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR has said a turbo upgrade is in the works. Time will tell.


----------



## Mellow's SNK RUN (Jan 23, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> BNR has said a turbo upgrade is in the works. Time will tell.


How long ago did they say that? Like do you think it’s been enough time that it’s about to come out?


----------

